# Recruiting in Vancouver



## vancouverite (20 Nov 2013)

If anyone is in Vancouver trying to get in, be aware that it is going to take a lot longer to get it. They are down to one PSO. Taking up to a yr to get med/phys


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Nov 2013)

PSO's do not perform the Enrolment Medical. 

This makes no sense.


----------



## medicineman (20 Nov 2013)

vancouverite said:
			
		

> If anyone is in Vancouver trying to get in, be aware that it is going to take a lot longer to get it. They are down to one PSO. Taking up to a yr to get med/phys



I too think something is rotten int he state of Denmark.

PSO's do some of the enrollment screening as far as suitability for a trade, but from the academic and psychological side of things, not the medical.  Likely there isn't a Med Tech there or enough PA's in Victoria to go over and help with the medical side of things.

MM


----------



## Paladium (17 Jan 2014)

Vancouver and Victoria are fully staffed med side and have always only had one PSO.  Different occupations are needed at different times so sometimes the process can take longer from one occupation to the next.


----------

